

SunSed – Blogging platform where what you see is what you get - mlc
https://www.sunsed.com/

======
janpieterz
Interesting ideas on the front page but I wouldn't mind seeing some more
before I have to sign up!

~~~
ne01
I have updated the home page! Sorry!

~~~
janpieterz
No sweat, just tested it out a little bit! Really love the interface. Very
professional, easy to use and lots of options.

Couple of other thoughts that would make it a little bit better (from my point
of view).

\- When browsing my own blog, if logged in, it would be awesome to see some
admin link (maybe the normal hamburger menu?)

\- More information what certain options do. For a software engineer things
might seem super obvious, but if I look at for example my girlfriend who
currently uses Squarespace for her blog, a lot of things aren't that clear. A
simple (i) icon which, when hovered, gives a little explanation would help a
lot. For example the FP option when a cover is uploaded, the page settings
(register as web page?, difference between the redirects).

\- The need for hashtags while tagging seems a little bit redundant, since I'm
already using a specific field for tags, why not use it like Delicious where I
just write the content with comma's.

\- The Google Analytics setting doesn't have a logo when using an add blocker
;)

\- Not for right now, but I can imagine when the settings become more
populated having separate settings for the Social Media, GA, Disqus and stuff
might be summarized or sub-menu'd so it won't become a massive mess of
possible things.

\- When looking for pricing I couldn't find anything. Maybe I just looked in
the wrong direction, but there is a possibility to enter my credit card but no
way of knowing how much I'd have to pay you. Besides that, it might also be
valuable to let the user know who handles the payment transactions. If it is
for example Stripe or another well-known provider people will probably quicker
give those details than just to a 'random' blog provider if you catch my
drift?

Really really love the UI, and the possibilities for customization. Not sure
when you released this but it feels like a solid, full product that I'm
seriously considering using (though always the feeling of building something
yourself creeps up). Big ups for the amount of effort and the execution
quality!

EDIT: Just saw that if I log out I can actually see the pricing.

EDIT2: Maybe some way of contacting you (support) might be handy?

~~~
ne01
Your comment made my day!

I have printed your comment and highlighted all the points I have to work on
and put it on my board.

You are right with the hashtag system. I just switched to hashtag yesterday
from a tag system just like delicious, the only reason being it would be
easier to search specifically for tags. I might have to reconsider!

Thanks a million,

You ROCK!

UPDATE1: I have implemented non-hashtag tag system.

